

Firefox 3 beta 5 is out - maxwell
http://en-us.www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b5/releasenotes/

======
yan
3b5 seems too fast. Feels like I'm being cheated out of some rendering or
laying out work it can be doing.

------
JaredRad
Crashed 3 times today during development use... back to 3b4 for me!

~~~
gordianknot
Same here... Using Safari for the moment.

------
Poleris
Anyone else notice that Browser.tabs.loadFolderAndReplace is broken or know
how to fix it?

------
deathbyzen
Yes! Can't wait to try this on my MacMini at home. Best alternative to Safari
ever.

------
rms
Cool. I'd still recommend running the nightly builds.

------
ajkirwin
Shame that AdBlockPlus isn't supported in it yet.

